# Sunday afternoon



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Only got one albie on a 6wt , but I wouldn't have got em sitting at home
They were sippers doing the sideways surfing and slurping.
Video is at
http://vimeo.com/33889232
The rest is just the ride home:whistling:
L8, Harry


----------



## scottsflyshop (Jul 3, 2011)

Enjoyed the video - good job on loading the boat too.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

scottsflyshop said:


> Enjoyed the video - good job on loading the boat too.


 +!:thumbup: I wish I could pick my boat up that easy.
Cool vid!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice video!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> +!:thumbup: I wish I could pick my boat up that easy.
> Cool vid!


Might have to try that sometime!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!! 
I don't know what yall talkin about on an easy load, you didn't notice the trolling motor bounce off the pole, then the boat bounced back off the dock.:whistling: ...and to have full disclosure when I was dumping the boat in to go, my foot slipped and went in the water. At least it wasn't deeper than the tops of my flats boots:laughing:
L8, Harry


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed the video as well as the others you have on vimeo. Looks like I need to get a fly rod...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

great video...wish it was that quick getting through the no wake!


----------

